# corpus luteum ? do you know anything about it? ever been told you had internalbleed



## youngwife20

Hi ( this isn't my official bfp anouncment lol as I wanted to wait till I get my hcg results tomorow .

So this is how it started. 

I was at work on saturday and I suddenly could hardly walk with cramps! Went to hospital they said "any chance of pregnancy" I said obvously I hav sex with my hubby.. But I tested neg like day before they did a urine test came back negitive so she gave me morphine for the pain blood result came back it was positive. They did my blood test again next day my himoglobin levels had gone down by a significant amount which means I would be having a bleed I explained I am not bleeding and they did a scan and saw my right ovoriee looked enlarged and there was lots of fluid in my lower belly. We now found out that the cause of the pain is " when you get pregnant early pregnancy something like a cyst is there and has hormones to help ur baby before it ataches to whatever.. And mine some how blead in itself and became realy enlarged it hurt to pee or anything else never felt so much agony. The fluid in my stomach was blood and they said lots of women have a little bleed from there corpus luteom that they don't even noticed but mine was a huge bleed that caused the pain. 

They said if it doesn't heal itself they would need to take it out and then that will intself remove the pregnancy..

But they said mine is healing itself thank god!

Will know tomorow if my hcg goes up

My last period was 17th of May - 28day cycle.
3 weeks 4 days- hcg- 116

3 week 6days - hcg 236

Has anything like this or similer happened to you ladies?
They say its common but I've never heard of it in my life I didn't want to google info as I want personal experiances rather than a mix of hearsay facts and gueses. I want real opinions

Thanks again ladies x 

Even if its not happened to you any opinions comments wud be aprieciated


----------



## youngwife20

I just realised this is better in the first tri lol so will copy it to there


----------



## fifi-folle

Hi I've had haemorrhagic corpus luteum cysts several times but not when pregnant. They have always resolved themselves. I know how excruciatingly painful they can be I've averaged two hospital stays a year for the past 10 yrs due to them, mine are linked to my endometriosis but only found that out 2 yrs ago. 
The corpus luteum is a normal part of your cycle, pregnant or not, but it is essential to support pregnancy. It sounds like yours is surviving and hopefully it will produce enough hormones til the placenta takes over. Have they checked your hormone levels? Perhaps they could supplement you with progesterone tablets?
Good luck!


----------



## youngwife20

Thanks so much fifi! How long were you in hospital for? How did yours heal? How do you know when it is healing?

And they did my hormone level on saturday at about 3 weeks (if we work out from last day of period) it was 116 then 48 hours later it was 234. How does that sound do u think? And I mentioned that to the gynicologist and she said she's never heard of that before . She asked a consultant and they said they'd only do that if I have had several miss carriages because I've had none they wudnt give it to me :)


----------



## fifi-folle

It took a week or two for pain to ease off. Generally they have taken time to go away completely but that's not relevant with pregnancy. 
So they've checked your Hcg, that sounds like it's rising ok (but I'm no doctor), I was wondering if they've checked your progesterone as that's the main thing the corpus luteum produces I think. 
Having had several miscarriages I now kind of expect them to do all the tests they can, but I'm also 11yrs older so they'll be less likely to intervene with you unfortunately. Fingers crossed the corpus luteum is doing it's job and this pregnancy sticks!!! hugs x


----------



## youngwife20

Thanks very much and actualy they didn't test progestorone , and did they advice u to do anything to help it heal better? 

And I just got home today I'm getting a bad pain in the lower back like bottom of my spine hope thts normal xx


----------



## fifi-folle

Not a lot you can do except rest. Pain is normal, it takes a while for free fluid/blood to be reabsorbed. Take it easy. Are they rescanning you or anything?


----------



## youngwife20

Fifi- yeh they said they will re scan on monday (but they won't see baby sac or nothing as its to early)

I'm not going back to work till tuesday so I shoud be resting allot! 5 days later I don't feel to be in any pain which is positive :)


----------



## fifi-folle

You never know they might spot the sac, my first pregnancy I saw the sac at just less than 4 wks. Fingers crossed for you x


----------



## youngwife20

wow less that 4 weeks thats positive i hope i do see the sac as they wont re do hcg levels on monday thank you! :)


----------



## fifi-folle

Just wondering how you are doing now?


----------



## youngwife20

aww thanks , thats nice of you to ask. so i am 6 weeks now. 

i had a scan at 4 weeks and they saw the yolk sac they said there was no longer fluid ( blood) in my stomach but the cyst is still the same size. so i have just been taking it easy! i have another scan at 07 weeks ( on monday) to hear babys heartbeat and to check that the cyst has reduced size so i will update you! 

thanks so much for asking! 

and your baby in that scan looks awsum!!


----------



## fifi-folle

Glad things are going well. Good luck for Monday, it's the most beautiful thing ever seeing your baby's hb for the first time. 
The scan pic is from 20wk scan, the earlier ones are on pg 1 of my journal. The first one is when we saw hb for first time. Hoping to meet baby very soon as have had contractions but it's not come to anything yet. But it could be another few weeks, argh!


----------



## Lover

Sorry I don't have any exp with corpus luteum, just wanted to wish you good luck and a happy & healthy 9 months!


----------



## youngwife20

Fifi wow thats soo exciting that your having contractions i cant waiit for that!! has the pregnancy gone fast or slow? im feeling limke first trimestor is lasting forever lol 
good luck!! i cant wait to check your journal for baby pics!!

lover_ Thank you so much thats so sweet of you! really apreicate it :)


----------

